# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] εξαερισμος

## Yota154

καλησπέρα ο φούρνος μου ενεργοποιεί τον εξαερισμό, φυσάει δηλαδή κρυο αερα, ξαφνικα χωρις να είναι σε λειτουργία. Ξέρετε γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## tipos

Μπορεί να έχει κολλημένο θερμικό.

----------


## Yota154

μπορώ εγω καπως να το ξεκολλησω? Ή χρειάζεται τεχνικό?

----------


## tipos

Χρειάζεται να γίνει μέτρηση ώστε να είναι σίγουρο ότι έχει πρόβλημα. Αν όντως έχει πρόβλημα τότε το αλλάζεις, δεν επισκευάζεται το ίδιο.

----------


## Yota154

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σας

----------

